# Best saw to cut a 4x or 6x?



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Everyone has their preferred choice in saws? Not just for straight cuts but for intricate cuts as well. Double ogees and such.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Milwaukee portable bandsaw has been praised around here.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

FramingPro said:


> Milwaukee portable bandsaw has been praised around here.


Can they corbel a 4x?


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

FramingPro said:


> Milwaukee portable bandsaw has been praised around here.


Never thought about one of those what is the depth of cut.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

country_huck said:


> Never thought about one of those what is the depth of cut.


I think there 4-3/4"


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a portaband and they do pretty good at radiuses on 4x, I also have a few blades for my jigsaw that can cut a 4x, works great, only real problem can be deflection of that long of a blade.


----------



## Mountaindew (Jan 13, 2013)

Chainsaw! Right?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

elementbldrs said:


> I have a portaband and they do pretty good at radiuses on 4x, I also have a few blades for my jigsaw that can cut a 4x, works great, only real problem can be deflection of that long of a blade.


Same here, I have a 6" blade for my jig, I had to match a corbel once with a little help form my belt sander it came out alright. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Though the manimal in me could probably get some radius cut out of my beam saw... not the tool I would grab first.... though i love buckin up some real wood with it when I get the chance!


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd just have one of this style blade made up to fit a beam saw. 









Back to reallity now, It really depends on what I'm making. Corbels and such I'd probably do on a bandsaw in the shop. I've never used and don't think I'd like the controlability of a portable bandsaw, although I can see they have there purposes.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

You would be suprised on the control of the portabands. The are a little awkward in configuration, but very low speed high torque. Only problem is blade is farily wide and can come off track of too much twist is put into it. Quick fix and keep going tho.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Well the 4X is cut with the 10 1/4" saw.
The 6X is cut with the 16 1/4" saw.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

I agree, until you have to add any such radius like an ogee or curves as mentioned. Have you had any luck cutting a curve like you can with a skilsaw?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

No.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Was gunna say ur more like the badass DWB! lol


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I use the jigsaw when I have to, but I try to have my lumber yard do the big stuff. They use a stationary bandsaw on wheels.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

redwood said:


> I use the jigsaw when I have to, but I try to have my lumber yard do the big stuff. They use a stationary bandsaw on wheels.


Yep, same here, our yard uses an articulating saw for corbels


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

If you have much 4x or 6x scrollwork to do, build tall saw horses to match the height of a full sized bandsaw on casters. Then you can roll the bandsaw through any scrollwork.

I also made the tall horses with work tables that double as indeed/outfeed support for both straight and concave or convex curves if you prefer to guide smaller work pieces through a stationary saw.


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Great idea! I have never thought of that.


----------

